# Puppies!!!!!



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, not yet......but it's getting real close....puppies are moving a lot today and she seems a little more dropped, so i'm guessing in the next couple days (pretty sure not tonite as she's still eating well)

but i thought i'd get this started so pics can be up soon....

puppy box w/ guard rails (side panels go on after pups are born)


and this is her this morning from top (you can see she has her waist back but the dropped belly)


and side shot...


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

haha! You got me with the title...i was excided. beautiful momma..have a safe delivery.<3


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

thanx....def hoping...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep! She has definitely dropped! It won't be long now!  Have a safe delivery ..... and plenty of puppy pics too!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

How exciting!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

*Waiting impatiently*

Puppies please!!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I can't wait to see the pups...I bet the momma can't wait, either!!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm excited to see what colors you get! I love border collies, and it's always fun following litters from responsible breeders.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah, i'm sure mama is getting anxious not to mention uncomfortable....I'M getting anxious (well, have been for the past 2 wks, really).....and i'm really excited to see what colours we'll have here....


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh man you made me think she popped! Mean!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Come on babies! I missed commenting on the x-rays, but I guess 7.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

So excited for little Border Collie babies!!!! Mama is so pretty.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i think we're looking at real soon....she doesn't want to eat, she's quite soft/mushy (sorry ) and restless....the rest of the dogs are, also restless.....today, maybe?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Soo Excited!!


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Yayyyyyyyy!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed for today! .... or like I guessed the 26th.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

They're here!!! They're here!!!! 3 boys, 1 girl so far....pics later after they are all here....


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

yay!!! super excided.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

squeeeeeee


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for pics! Hope everything goes well <3


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Ahh!!! So exciting!! Can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay! I can hardly wait to see their pics! I am so excited for all of you I actually have goosebumps! Lol!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, some minor issues ('splain later) so off to the vet for a check up....pics to come when we get back....


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Sending positive & loving vibes your way!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

So excited for you, hope the vet visit goes well and all is okay! Looking forward to seeing pictures soon!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Yay!!!!! Puppies!!!! Hope everything goes well at they vets!!!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Best of luck at the vets, I'll be checking back for pictures of the cuties and Mama!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Good luck at the vets. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, everyone....back from the vet, everything good to go.....beautiful, healthy, and Kilt is an AWESOME mommy.....so, on w/ the pics (and there is only one or 2 of each right now)

1st we have Broc...meaning: badger...he was born breech and when he came out Kilt was like "i am not touching that thing, cuz i know i'm gonna be in trouble...i didn't mean to "poop" it out, so please don't make me look at it!" and she was like that till the 1st little cry...ears go up, eyes get bright and "Mommy-mode" kicks into overdrive...


then we have Padraig (Paddy for short)....everything right on the money w/ him....


then, little sis, Cailin....meaning: lass....she weighed in at a whopping 0.4# while all her bros were 0.7#.....but don't let that fool you, folks, cuz she's a "tiger" in BC clothing (and a crier )


then comes Run....meaning: secret and pron ROON.....and i think he does have a secret....i think he is not bl/wh as originally thought but a seal....and i think 2 others are, as well


then, after 2 scary hours that something may be wrong w/ the rest b/c there was no activity w/ mom and we're heading toward that 4 hr "something may be wrong" window, i take Kilt to potty, she comes back in and labour starts up and into this world comes.......Cuil....means: fly and pron KOOL.....he was a concern cuz of lots of fluid of which i was afraid he may have inhaled some (a bit of coughing/sneezing)....


then a short time later comes Luc....meaning: mouse; pron LOOK.....there are 2 pics of him cuz i wanted you to see his "special" marking....a silouhette....



and last but not least, my big scare....Pog...means kiss and pron POWG....he came breech, also, w/ one leg in...made it hard for Kilt and had to really assist to get him out....when he came he had a big sack of fluid over his head, which i got rid of quickly, but he was not breathing strongly so started a rub down to get him stimulated...Kilt didn't want him, he didn't want to nurse, so i turned him over to my friend while i took Kilt out and she did Raiki (sp) on him and he's good to go....


Kilt had a lot of blood when she came back in and was pulling at what looked like placenta. but i knew she had gotten the last so, between that and the couple pups, decided to make a vet run the morn....all good to go, clean bills of health

more to come later....really gotta get some sleep....about 2 12 hrs since 10 pm Wed.....


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! They are precious!!!! I can hardly wait to see their progress!  

I like the teeny girl "Cailin" ...


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

adorable! im loving pog.<3


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

:3 Glad every one is all good to go! I can't wait to watch them get bigger.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

YAY! my pre x-rays guess was right! I am now 3 for 3 at litter size guesses.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Mazel tov and congrats! Adorable pups and it sounds like Mom is going to be a champ with them. Enjoy the rest!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations!! They are all so cute! Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Glad all went well  good looking puppies


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Super cute puppies, thanks for keeping us posted!!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

vet said today that he was always so happy to see such a uniform litter....not much variance in size....also, was a little concerned at how small Cailin was in comparison until she "growled" and yapped at him while checking her vitals....she's gonna have all her brothers kept in line in no time....


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Ahhh so cute! puppies cute little puppies. Glad everything went well.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

luv mi pets, i luv your sig....but, isn't that the best therapy?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations! They are all adorable, can't wait to see them grow up through lots of pictures!  And glad mom and puppies are all doing well, despite the minor scare.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats on a healthy litter! They're adorable!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations!  They are all beautiful.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

well, after a nights sleep (albeit, a bit broken up) here's a pic of the puppy pile


and here, they're trying to learn their alphabet...starting w/ "T"....


and another...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwwe ............. the little sweethearts!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! Soooo cute! This was a great way to start my day, seeing a puppy pile.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

PUPPIES!

That is all.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So cute! I want one!  I love Paddy's markings.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you rubbed your face in them yet?? I do that when my cats cuddle puddle. I imagine it would be even more irresistible with a puppy puddle like that!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Hambonez said:


> Have you rubbed your face in them yet?? I do that when my cats cuddle puddle. I imagine it would be even more irresistible with a puppy puddle like that!


haven't yet in a pile but 2-3 while cuddling them....yeah.....kisses, snuggles, lots of touches all over....and i love puppy breath...


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

BABIES! I love them all. I love the one whose markings on her neck look like a silhouette of a person.


----------



## Shoul (May 8, 2012)

So adorable!! And Cailin sounds like my kind of feisty!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

hey, all...when i put picks up on Fri i made a mistake and put Pog's pic in 2x...Padraig is now Padraig......never try to to do things on no sleep for over 36 hrs.....but now all is right...more pics soon....just gotta get the sized/cropped


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

some from Sat....Kilt w/ her brood



and puppy noses and toes's....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The second picture is super cute. Looks like a proud mama.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Awww, I agree, adore the second pic!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I see Mamma is a good Mamma ... you can see it in her eyes and on her face!  They are sooooo cute!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

she i doing sooo awesome as a 1st time mom...is w/ the pups about 80% of the time.....she does like to take her normal hr about noonish to go play and have fun, and then, of course, her potty times and a bit of time just hangin' w/ the gang from time to time....but prefers to eat in the puppy box and most the time she's in w/ them it's just snuggle time...she's very protective but not aggressively so, tho i do think she would nip little kids if they were to go near the pups (she doesn't have much patience w/ little ones, anyway).....pups are all gaining nicely and pretty strong little buggers....and sooooooo sweet.....can't wait for eyes to open...then the fun begins


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

HUGE congrats! They are beautiful <3


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

thanx....i love puppies


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats beautiful pups and mom


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations on the puppies!! Kilt is a beautiful girl - once the puppies have gone to their homes, I'd like to take Kilt home with me, please


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Equinox said:


> Congratulations on the puppies!! Kilt is a beautiful girl - once the puppies have gone to their homes, I'd like to take Kilt home with me, please


ummm, that would be a def no way...lol....she and i are quite attached to each other having had her since she was born  (TirCeo is her mama)....she has a hard time being away from me for more than an hr unless it's in my van or at home


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Aheeeee look at them! Congratulations!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Those puppies are ADORABLE.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Adorable puppies! Congratulations and glad everything went well. Looking forward to many more pictures as they grow.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> The second picture is super cute. Looks like a proud mama.


I agree, she looks so happy and proud of her little ones.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

tirluc said:


> tho i do think she would nip little kids if they were to go near the pups (she doesn't have much patience w/ little ones, anyway)...


I got nipped in the butt once by a momma Aussie with her litter nearby as she was passing by me to go outside to pee. I just had to laugh it was so sudden and "matter of fact" as if to say "Just so you don't get any weird ideas while I'm outside he's what my teeth feel like on your rear"


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah, that's about Kilty's attitude.....but i can allow for that, having been a mom myself and watching people like a hawk....


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

hasn't been quite a wk yet but thought i'd post these one up....been kinda slackin' on my post this time (busier then usual)....in order of birth....

1st boy, Broc...the only way i could get him to hold still lol...


Padraig...2nd boy


Cailin is sold and now has a new name....she will now be called (Baby) Gaelic.....


then was Run....


and Cuil....


Luc is, also, sold, but his name is staying...


and my special boy....Pog.....if i were to keep any it would be him...but not quite ready to add the next...need country place...


so 2 are sold and i have 2 pending (they need to come see them, yet) and IF i have 1 or 2 low drive those are spoken for....


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

They are gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They are just so gorgeous! Beautifully marked also. Bye Baby Cailin. She was my fav!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

update after the 1st wk....all are growing like little weeds...have pretty much doubled their weight and just as sweet as can be....Cailin's name has been changed to Gaelic, now...end of this wk their eyes should all be opened....can't wait....still not sure on their colours...sometimes they all look bl/wh and sometimes some look dark seal colour...so, we'll see as time goes by, i guess......anyway, pics

LTK's Broc....


LTK's Padraig....


LTK's Gaelic...


LTK's Run.....


LTK's Cuil....


LTK's Luc....


and LTK's Pog.....


enjoy....


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

So cute! They're already looking more puppyish then newborn! Awwwww


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ..... they are so beautifully marked! Gorgeous little pups!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Kilt looks so beautiful, like a movie star. How does she manage that??  The puppies are adorable. Congratulations!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Awww baby border collies, so adorable!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

winniec777 said:


> Kilt looks so beautiful, like a movie star. How does she manage that??  The puppies are adorable. Congratulations!!


Kilt says "Thanx, Winnie!" she is already back in her svelt figure ('cept for the excess boobies, of course ) and tells her bro "I can out run you again....bwahaha!" she's the fastest of the bunch


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

how about some videos?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

All I can see are their white tipped tails wiggling about, haha, it's adorable! And momma looks like a pro.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ..... I loved the videos!  Such a good Mamma ... and those pups sure are healthy and getting big so quickly! 

Makes me miss my BC "Pepper" .................................... Many many moons ago.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Pog is my favorite  super adorable I want  if only I could handle a BC's energy and super smarts


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

The videos are precious! Such a sweet pile of puppyness.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wiggly tails!!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

what a wonderful mom and beautiful pups


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

All right, stop twisting my arm. I'll take three.


----------

